
The Boldest Ideas Scientists Tested on Themselves - imartin2k
http://blogs.discovermagazine.com/d-brief/2017/10/31/scientists-tested-on-themselves/
======
dekhn
A professor I know at Berkeley looked directly into the synchrotron (after
calculating and installing the appropriate filters to ensure statistically one
photon per second would go in). Pretty gutsy- make a math mistake and you burn
a hole in your head instantly.

